# Quick Generator - Crimes & Punishments SciFi Edition from Ennead Games



## Mephos (Mar 27, 2017)

*Quick Generator - Crimes & Punishments SciFi Edition*

A quick generator is two tables that can be combined to produce an interesting result. It might be a story prompt, concept or something that can be summed up in one or two sentences.

This particular Quick Generator covers Crimes and Punishments. It works a little differently compared to the others. You have a crime table and a punishment table. You can use both together or roll on the one you need.

But what would you use this Quick Generator for...?



You need to decide what each inmate of a prison has been charged with
Someone has done a crime but the punishment has yet to be decided
You need to have a crime to accuse someone of, such as a PC
Someone has been convicted of a crime and the law allows for fate to decide their punishment
You encounter someone who has been punished, but what were they accused of?

This features 2 d100 tables, one for crimes and another for punishment, with a few punishments duplicated to reflect the more common ones and to help fill out the table. These crimes and punishments are themed around a Scfi genre of game or story.

Your crime and punishment could end up being...

Hanging for...Fraud
Stasis for...Public Intoxication for a duration of...3d6 Days
Forced Immortality for...Temporal Manipulation

Price - $1.50
Available now at Drivethru (product link)

Open Gaming Store & Paizo online stores very soon (store links)

Check out Ennead Games Patreon for exclusive and early content and help with creating for your games and stories


----------

